# Dose/regimen of vitamin E for fertility treatment ?



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

What is the dose/regimen of vitamin E for fertility treatment ?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

....................???


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If you give any human grade vitamin capsule, the dose is 1/4th of a human serving. Please read the label to see if there is any other ingredient in it as anything else may be harmful to pigeons.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I am not talking about any vitamin capsule......I want to know the specific dose of Vitamin E (Tocopherol) ?Ohh nobody here knows it....


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

boneyrajan.k said:


> I am not talking about any vitamin capsule......I want to know the specific dose of Vitamin E (Tocopherol) ?Ohh nobody here knows it....


Well Foys states _Widely known as fertility vitamins plus a detoxifying agent. Signs of symptoms that Vitamin E may help is in fertility in cocks or dead-in-shell with hens. May be given with success in combination with Vitamin A and D3 to correct infertility, particularly in old cocks. 3 cc/ml per gallon for as long as needed. 100 ml/cc = 3 1/3 oz._
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/1323.html

I hope this helps.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If birds are getting the right kind of feed they really should not need 'fertility' vitamins. Wheat, corn and green peas are all sources of Vitamin E, and if they get those they would not suffer a Vitamin E deficiency. If you're having problems with getting fertile eggs, or getting eggs at all, it may well be not vitamin-related, I'd have thought.


----------



## Aliceisalive (15 d ago)

Seeking dosage for vitamin e and selenium 🥺🙏


----------

